# car's sensors



## mawj.engineer (22 يوليو 2011)

_وجدت موضوع شيق يتحدث عن الحساسات الموجوده في السيارات فحبيت اشاركم فيه_
بالأطلاع على انواع الأشارات التي يتلقاها الكومبيوتر للسيارة من مختلف انواع الحساسات
ومنها متحسسات ذات اشارة متغيرة - ومفاتيح ترسل الأشارة
وكل منها انواع وتتعلق 
-بكمية الهواء وحرارة المبرد وحرارة الهواء وموقع عمود الكرنك والكامات وحساس الأكسجين وحساس الضغط المطلق وحساس سرعة المركبة
ومفاتيح تدوير السياره وتدوير المحرك ومفتاح الأحمال الكهربائية وغيرها كلها في الشرح القادم
الذي سينال إعجابكم
في السابق كان نظام ضخ الوقود في المحرك عن طريق الكارباتور (المفحم) و اليوم أصبح التحكم بكمية و توقيت ضخ البنزين و الشرارة عن طريق كمبيوتر السيارة و ذلك من خلال دراسته لوضع السيارة من خلال الاشارت التي يتلقاها من مختلف أنواع الحساسات

الاشارات التي تدخل الى عقل المحرك في السيارة:

وتنقسم الى قسمين:

1:-المتحسسات ذات الاشارات المتغيرة
2:-المفاتيح التي ترسل اشارة

_1:المتحسسات ذات الشارات المتغيرة :-_

_1:-حساس تدفق كمية الهواءair flow meter_
ويوجد عادة في مجرى دخول الهواء للمحرك ويقوم بحساب كمية الهواء المتدفق
للمحرك من حيث الحجم او الكتله وارسال اشارة كهربائية متناسبة معه الى
العقل الذي يستخدم هذه الاشارة لحساب كمية الوقود المناسبة لتحقيق الاداء
الافضل

_2:-حساس زاوية الخانق__ throttle position sensor _
ويوجد على وحدة الخانق ويرتبط معها ميكانيكيا" ويرسل اشارة كهربائية متناسبة
مع تغير زاوية الخانق الى العقل الذي يستخدمها في تحديد نظام العمل بالتسارع
او التباطؤ وتقديم الشرارة الكهربائية للقدح او تأخيرها حسب النظام

_3:-حساس حرارة المبرد في المحركcoolant temperature sensor_
ويوجد في مجرى ماء المبرد في المحرك وهو عبارة عن مقاومة حرارية تتغير
قيمتها تبعا" للتغير الحراري وتتولد به اشارة كهربائية متناسبة مع حرارة المبرد
يستخدمها العقل بتحديد نظام التشغيل البارد او الساخن وكذلك تحديد نظام
العمل البارد او الساخن وتغيير كمية الوقود التي يدفعها العقل للمحرك تبعا"
لذلك وتغيير زاوية قدح الشرارة الكهربائية للمحرك تقدما" وتأخيرا" معها

_4:-حساس حرارة الهواء الداخل للمحركintake air temperature_
ويوجد في مجرى دخول هواء للمحرك وهو عبارة عن مقاومة حرارية تتغير
قيمتها تبعا لتغير الحرارة وبذلك تتولد اشارة كهربائية متناسبة مع حرارة الهواء
الداخل لمحرك ترسل للعقل الذي يستخدمها في تصحيح كثافة الهواء وتحديد
كمية الوقود المجهزة للمحرك حسب نوع البيئة الحرارية

_5:-حساس موقع عمود المرفق (الكرنك)__ crankshaft position sensor_
ويوجد قريب من احدى نهايات الكرنك او في الوسط ويتصل بطريقة مغناطيسية
او ضوئية مع قرص ذو فتحات او اسنان معد لهذا الغرض ويتولد به اشارة كهربائية
متناسبة مع القرص ترسل للعقل يستخدمها في حساب زوايا القدح للشرارة
والبخاخات وحساب دورات المحرك

_6:-حساس موقع عمود الكامات__ cam shaft position sensor_ 
ويوجد على احدى نهايات الكام شفت ويتصل معه بطريقة مغناطيسية او ضوئية
وعن طريق قرص مسنن او ذو فتحات معد لهذا الغرض وتتولد به اشارة كهربائية
متناسبة مع القرص ترسل للعقل ويستخدمها في تصحيح زوايا القدح للشرارة
وللبخاخات

_6:-حساس الاوكسجين المسخن heated oxygen sensor_ 
ويوجد على انبوب العادم وهو عبارة عن حساس كيميائي ذو جزئين احدهما
داخل انوب العادم والاّخر خارجه ويقيس نسبة الاوكسجين في العادم ويرسل
اشارة للعقل متناسبة معها يستخدمها العقل لتصحيح كمية الوقود لتقليل التلوث
وتحسين الاداء

_7:-حساس الضغط المطلق للمدخل__ manifold absolute pressure_ 
ويوجد على مدخل هواء المحرك او متصل مع المدخل بانبوب هواء وتتولد فيه
اشارة كهربائية متناسبة مع ضغط هواء المدخل ويستخدمها العقل لحساب
كمية الوقود المجهزة للمحرك وحساب الارتفاع من اجل تصحيح كمية الوقود
تبعا" للارتفاع لتغير كثافة الهواء معها

_8:-حساس الطرق__ knock sensor_
وهوعبارة عن متحسس ارتجاجات صوتية يربط مباشرة مع جسم المحرك
يتحسس تتابع الانفجارات في اسطوانات المحرك ويرسل اشارة للعقل يستخدمها
في تصحيح زوايا الشرارة المتقدمة والمتأخرة وتحديد صلاحية عمل اسطوانات
المحرك

_9:-حساس سرعة المركبة__ vehicle speed sensor_
وتتصل مع محور دوران الاطارات وتتولد فيها اشارة متناسبة مع سرعة المركبة
ترسل للغقل ويستخدمها في تحديد عمل صمام السرعة الحيادية وكذلك تحديد
عمل مراوح التبريد للمبرد


2:- المفاتيح المرسلة للاشارة

_1:-مفتاح تشغيل السيارة__ ignition switch_ 
ويوفر فولتية ايقاظ العقل وتهيئته لدورة عمل جديدة

_2:-مفتاح تدوير المحرك__ start switch_ 
ويوفر فولتيه اشارة التدوير التي يستخدمها العقل لتغيير زاوية قدح الشرارة
وتحديد نظام تجهيز الوقود بنظام التدوير

_3:-مفتاح طلب التبريد__ a/c request switch_
ويوفر اشارة طلب التبريد للعقل من اجل تحفيز صمام السرعة الحيادية للعمل
وتحديد احمال المحرك ومن ثم ارسال اشارة تشغيل ضاغط التبريد

_4:-مفتاح ضغط معزز المقودpower stern pressure switch_
 
ويرسل اشارة الى العقل عند ارتفاع ضغط معزز المقود لتقليل الاحمال الاخرى
على المحرك وتحفيز صمام السرعة الحيادية

_5:-مفتاح اغلاق الخانق  closed throttle switch_

ويرسل اشارة اغلاق بوابة الخانق لتحفيز صمام السرعة الحيادية للعمل
وتحديد نظام عمل المحرك الحيادي

_6:-مفاتيح الاحمال الكهربائية__ load signal switch_
وتعمل مع مصابيح الانارة العالية وتدفئة الزجاج الخلفي الكهربائية
وتحفز صمام السرعة الحيادية للعمل وتحدد الاحمال على المحرك ​


----------



## الذهين (24 يوليو 2011)

واو كل هذه الحساسات في السيارة وانا ما أدري الله المستعان بكرة راح أتأكد من هالحساسات على العموم شكرا على هالمعلومات .


----------



## mawj.engineer (24 يوليو 2011)

_لا شكر على واجب_
_المهم ان يطلع الجميع على هذه الانواع_
_اختكم المهندسة موج _​


----------

